# MsSQL Server 2000: Was bedeutet Identity u. Identity Seed?



## DataFox (1. Mai 2008)

In Aqua Data Studio habe ich diese Parameter für eine Spalte zur Verfügung:

Default Value
Precision
Scale
Identity: Yes / No
Identity Seed
Identity Increment

Ich stelle mir darunter den Primärschlüssel vor. Wenn es einer ist, muss es Identity: Yes heißen. Aber was trage ich noch ein, wenn er auto_increment (so kenne ich es aus MySQL) sein soll? Identity Seed und Identity Increment erwarten eine Freitexteingabe. Weis nicht was da rein gehört...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere (ist etwas her dass ich zuletzt mit MSSQL gespielt hab) entspricht Identity mehr oder weniger dem was in MySQL ein Primary Key mit Auto-Increment ist.
Und Identity-Seed und Identity-Increment sollten eigentlich numerische Werte erwarten, denn Seed sollte der Default-Wert bei einer neuen Tabelle sein (sodass die ID z.B. nicht bei 1 sondern bei 10 startet) und Increment ist der Wert um den erhoeht wird, normalerweise 1, aber wenn Du willst kannst Du auch in 10er-Schritten erhoehen, mit welchem Sinn auch immer.

Dass dort nun von Dir Text erwartet wird ist entsprechend etwas ueberraschend. Welchen Typ hat denn das Feld das Du zur Identity machen willst?


----------



## DataFox (1. Mai 2008)

Hi

danke für die Erklärung.

Wie ein Key normalerweise: int


----------

